# Crimestopper RS4-G5/EvoAll



## Rodknock (Dec 7, 2015)

Basic question I hope. Looking for an answer as to why when I push the start button on my Crimestopper remote, it pops the trunk before starting the car?
2009 Infiniti G37. Don't know if it's Evo programming or something in the settings of the Crimestopper module. 

I have the brown wire of the 12 pin connector on the crimestopper going to the trunk pop wire of the BCM on the car (pin 36).

Any help would be appreciated. :banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In case you don't have the Manual: CRIMESTOPPER RS-7 USER MANUAL Pdf Download.
Like your User Name. Us old-timers know the sound and the feeling.


----------



## Rodknock (Dec 7, 2015)

Corday said:


> In case you don't have the Manual: CRIMESTOPPER RS-7 USER MANUAL Pdf Download.
> Like your User Name. Us old-timers know the sound and the feeling.



Thanks for the link. I have the RS4, and also the manual, but it is very vague as to what to do. I'll keep messing with it, and get more frustrated..lol

Yeah, it's been a while since I had a rod knock. Last time was back in the 80's with a 68 El Camino that ha d a 396. Took a while to figure it out. Turns out 1965 blocks had to have a camshaft with an oil groove in the rear journal, to get oil to the crank. Expensive lesson.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rodknock said:


> Yeah, it's been a while since I had a rod knock. Last time was back in the 80's with a 68 El Camino that ha d a 396. Took a while to figure it out. Turns out 1965 blocks had to have a camshaft with an oil groove in the rear journal, to get oil to the crank. Expensive lesson.


And of course those little holes in the bearing inserts have a mate in the connecting rods. They're more than decoration.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Disconnect the brown wire and see if the trunk still pops this will eliminate the circuit if it does or does not.


----------



## Rodknock (Dec 7, 2015)

With the brown wire disconnected the trunk does not pop. that is the only wire I am using from the 12 pin connector. no other wires are being used. Must be something in the programming of the remotes maybe.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think it is the remotes. I am surprised that unit Does not have onboard relays to control the trunk. Bypass the relay and hook the wire
Directly to the trunk and test.


----------

